# Application Process Payments



## Matt_Johnston (May 16, 2011)

Hi All,

I have the below costs as being what needs to be paid if successful with the EOI. My question is; does anyone know when everything has to be paid? Do you have to have all of the medical and
police checks done before the final immigration paperwork is submitted, or do you submit the paperwork and then get other things done at a later stage?

This is for a family of 3:
Visa application fee £1,005 + Migrant levy £155x3 + Medicals £200-£300x2 + Police check £35x2

If anyone could offer any advice it would be appreciated!

Thanks

Matt


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Matt_Johnston said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have the below costs as being what needs to be paid if successful with the EOI. My question is; does anyone know when everything has to be paid? Do you have to have all of the medical and
> police checks done before the final immigration paperwork is submitted, or do you submit the paperwork and then get other things done at a later stage?
> ...


Hi Matt

Reading your other threads, this is all happening pretty quickly!!!

You order of payments should be;
Pay for EOI (I think it was about 400GBP when I did it)
Pay for police checks and medicals (after your EOI has been selected)
Visa fee and migrant levy paid upon successful granting of PR!!!

Hope this helps

Jen


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Matt,
Just to let you know that we paid £600 for 2 on the Medicals and Xrays, so yours will probably be a little more.


----------



## nzimmig (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Matt,

I had received ITA 2 months back, when i submitted the ITA including all documents (Medical, Police, NZQA) along with the fee. So you have to send the fee(1005 draft or check) when u submit the ITA. After receiving the residence then you have to pay the levy not before that.

My fee

1005 for residence
750 for NZQA
and others for Medical and Police.

Now me waiting for their approval.


----------

